# Talquin or jackson



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Has anybody fished either of these lakes? If so some in put on colors or baits for bass would much be appreciated.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

never fished them, but a buddy has. he caught a 2lber on one of my baby bass swimbaits and he also caught some on red shad worms. other than that dont have a clue.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Fished Lake Talquin for a couple of days caught a good number of bass. That lake must have damn good genetics along with lots of food. Will post pics later. 

Jesse + 1 on the baby bass colors. Was tossing a baby bass senko and caught a 2lber on it. Down side was the lake has way too many stumps. Better kiss something good bye if you were to go full throttle.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah he told me there were ALOT of stumps. definatly go slow until you leanrn the lake


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Lake talquin is an all around good lake. I crappie fish there very regularly and the crappie are massif and plentyful. It has to be something in the water or genetics. I know that lake holds the florida state record for black crappie and chain pickeral (jack). Ditto to it being full of stumps, i guess that's why the crappie are plentyful. Many people actually call talquin the "lumber yard" lol. Last year we got caught in a thunder boomer and we were headed to the boatramp and BAMM....i thought i was a goner lol. we smacked a stump but luckily we only have a lil 2 stroke yamamha 25 horse and it didn't even leave a mark :thumbup: if you go to talquin be sure to put in at lake talquin lodge. They are very friendly and have a nice boat ramp, store, and cleaning station. The young guy that works inside is the owner and KNOWS the lake. He will be more than happy to let you know about colors and spots and what ever you bass fishermen need to know.

I've never fished Lake jackson but it is full of lily pads and grass. The lake is always pretty low because it has a sink hole in it.

Hope this helps?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I saw alot of people fishing for crappie but not catching? Whats up with that? I know the lake is pretty good for crappie with the stumps. When you go fishing for crappie you using jigs or minnows or both? I had launched at coes landing I believe the very first one you come too.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

we long line trolling jigs. that's what most other people do. when were you their when they weren't catching them? is coes close to the dam?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I was there two days ago and saw alot of boats out and about. Using their long extendo rods with jigs on them. For as many boats I saw I figured they all must know something I didnt. Yet I didnt see one crappie get boated. No I think Coes is on the far opposite side of the dam. I didnt explore the lake a whole lot due to the stumps.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Coes Landing*

Coe Landing is on the northeast side off of Hwy 20. I have fished out of there.
The river is to the right of the landing. Folks putt putt across the lake through the stumps to get to the river then you can pick up speed. A trip up the Ochlockonee River is worth the time. Good fishing and scenery is great.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

The bite for crappie is the worst in the hot summer months. they would have been much better off fishing a worm or cricket IMO. If you're interested we can meet up one weekend we are down there and show you around the lake or maybe show you a little crappie fishing.

that strip of land/island off coe's to the left is called the iron curtain. all around there is full of stumps and is great for crappie fishing. williams landing is to the left of there and the channel runs really close to it, the crappie and bass fishing is there.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

*Lake Talquin*

Heres a 3 1/2 lber I caught on a watermelon/red flake lizard. Top water action at night was pretty good to in the lillly pads.


----------

